

Ask HN: what medical examinations would you get if money didn't matter? - Tichy

Just curious if there are any medical screenings that would make sense to invest in?<p>For example I just did a blood test for food allergies for 150€. Would have been useful to do that years ago. What else could make a big difference to my/your future health?
======
sebg
1\. A test for dyslexia. I had a friend who didn't know he had it until well
into his teens.

2\. Sleep Study. like hunterjrj

3\. Figure out your blood type.

4\. Full drug/food allergy testing.

------
hunterjrj
A sleep study. Obstructive sleep apnea can cause serious problems with the
heart.

